# ANALISTA DE MANUTENÇÃO PLENO



## M Morena

Boa tarde! Poderiam me ajudar a traduzir para o espanhol a seguinte frase:

Analista de manutenção *pleno? *Muito obrigada!

Trata-se de uma tradução para fábrica de automóvel


----------



## Alexa K

Hola, Morena.

Lo que he visto es que se distingue el nivel del cargo en "Júnior", "Pleno" y "Sênior" (https://www.vagas.com.br/profissoes/acontece/no-mercado/voce-e-junior-pleno-ou-senior/). Esto equivale, en español, a Junior, Semi Senior y Senior (https://es.linkedin.com/pulse/las-diferencias-entre-un-profesional-junior-semi-y-gutierrez-acuña). Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## M Morena

Gracias Alexa! Para confirmar quedaría ANALISTA DE MANUTENCIÓN SEMI SENIOR, VERDAD?


----------



## Alexa K

Analista de Mantenimiento Semi Senior.


----------



## jazyk

Se é que a palavra é essa, escreve-se semisénior em espanhol: prefijos: cuatro claves para una buena redacción
http://dle.rae.es/srv/search?m=30&w=sénior


----------



## M Morena

Gracias más una vez! 

Alexia para retocador sênior si puedes ayudarme seria *retocador senior,*no?


----------



## Alexa K

¡Es verdad, Jazyk! Morena, ojo con ello: Lo correcto sería "Analista de mantenimiento semisenior".


----------



## jazyk

Semisénior.


----------



## Alexa K

Yo quise ayudarte en aquel otro post, pero no sé a qué se refiere ese "retocador". ¿Sería a pintura? Si sí, pues quedaría Retocador Senior.


----------



## Alexa K

Sí, con tilde. ¡Gracias otra vez, Jazik!


----------



## M Morena

Muchas gracias Alexa Y Jazik!


----------



## M Morena

Tengo una duda. Encontré en una página semi-senior. Me parece que no va como una sola palabra. Que les parece?


----------



## Alexa K

Sigamos lo que RAE nos dice: http://dle.rae.es/?w=semi


----------

